# device ugen gone in 8.0?



## pioto (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding where exactly it was removed, but it seems to be gone between src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC,v 1.474.2.17.2.1 and src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC,v 1.519.2.4.2.2.

Did I happen to update wrong or something? Or was it replaced by something else but not mentioned in UPDATING?

The man page for it still seems to exist, though? /usr/src/share/man/man4/ugen.4

I was under the impression that disabling ulpt and enabling ugen was the only way to get hplip to be happy. Is that assumption now incorrect?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

ugen was removed from the GENERIC kernel, that's right. I received an error when I tried to use my custom 7.2-STABLE kernel config on 8.0 (had to remove device ugen). The device does still show up in `$ demsg -a | grep ugen` though. I think ugen is now part of another device, instead of a separate entity, though I forget which one (I think the kernel build error I talked about mentioned it briefly).


```
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 30, 2009)

I always attempt to compare GENERIC across 
major version upgrades, (saving GENERIC somewhere
upon an upgrade), so a diff (along with the
release notes ! ) means I can continue to use the
custom kernel file I once spent hours compiling
from about 5 of them I cobbled together from the
web (back in v5-something).
.........
Maybe better ways to preempt problems but once 
every couple years, works so far...


----------

